# Waterproof pad in bed for cosleeping?



## DoulaLMT (Feb 6, 2007)

Anybody use a waterproof pad under you/your baby at night for diaper leaks/spit-up/etc? I'm trying to evaluate what stuff I still need to buy before this baby comes. I don't want to have to change sheets in the middle of the night, but I also don't want to buy things I won't need/use.


----------



## momlij (Nov 30, 2007)

we have a king size and bought a waterproof cover for that. over that but under the sheet is a crib size waterproof pad (like from the baby store) just because the waterproof cover for the whole bed is sorta a pain in the butt to wash. so if she leaks i can hopefully just change the sheet and pad without having to wash the cover too. make sense??? it works for us. good luck.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

I use a wool pad that fits our bed (queen sized). I lanolized it in the bathtub.







It works great! We've been using it for about three years and I've never had a leak.


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

We just started co-sleeping, so I didn't use anything, but this looks like it would be useful...

For her crib, I wish that I would have done something, b/c there was a ton of sheet changing in the middle of the night before we started CD'ing...


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

We have a waterproof mattress cover ($$). The first few weeks, I used a lot of towels as my milk came in.

The previous poster is correct about the mattress cover being a pain in the butt to wash. We washed ours 2 days ago - DH spilled cereal and milk and we didn't want the milk to sour. Then, washed it again today because I spilled a bottle of freshly pumped milk in the middle of the night.

We don't use anything else - the baby doesn't make the messes, it's the parents who do!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

We don't, I just lay a receiving blanket down on my side of the bed, and I wear disposible breast pads. We've never had a really bad leak. And definitly nothing that would inspire me to change the sheets int he middle of the night!


----------



## DoulaLMT (Feb 6, 2007)

i have a $$ waterproof mattress cover too, but I know how much of a pain those can be to wash. I'll probalby get a crib sized one to have on had. I'm sure I can find other uses for it if nobody leaks or spits up in the night







Thanks for the responses


----------



## chemer (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinuviel_k* 
I use a wool pad that fits our bed (queen sized). I lanolized it in the bathtub.







It works great! We've been using it for about three years and I've never had a leak.

We did the same thing. I bought an old wool army blanket from a surplus store and lanolised it. Works like a charm. Due to my milkiness, I also lay a prefold under her head/my boob.


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

I use a wool puddle pad from here. http://www.nurtured.ca/Scripts/prodV...?idproduct=123

We only just started using this - wish we had goten it earlier!

Love it... but that nekkie blanket also looks awesome.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

I can honestly say that our waterproof mattress pad has been one of our best investments. And in fact, I wish I'd gotten two. I'm pretty sure ours is like this...

http://www.amazon.com/Simmons-Beauty...6719712&sr=8-7

Cottony soft stuff backed with some kind of laminate that does not feel like plastic. Actually it feels like the inside of a lot of cloth diapers. It works perfectly and I don't think it's that hard to wash. I need to buy another one!!!


----------

